# Happy belated to linz!!!



## Kurkikohtaus (Oct 22, 2006)

I just noticed the *calendar* function in the forum, it lists everybody's birthdays...

And yesterday was *linz*'s 27th! So happy belated birthday, linz!


----------



## Frederik Magle (Feb 17, 2006)

Indeed, happy belated birthday to Linz!! Hope you had a great day.

Best regards,
Frederik


----------



## linz (Oct 5, 2006)

(JUST NOW NOTICED THIS, THANK YOU!)


----------



## cmb (Dec 20, 2006)

Belated birthday greetings from the Midwest in the US


----------

